# Spider Identification Chart



## JimP




----------



## CrappieSlayer

Amen


----------



## boomer_x7




----------



## hillbillie

boomer_x7 said:


> Man catches house on fire to kill spider - YouTube



Ya think the guy had been huffing mama's white rain


----------



## GIDEON

hillbillie said:


> ya think the guy had been huffing mama's white rain


 better bet would be that mommy and daddy have the same paternal grandmother


----------



## Robert Holmes

I will bet he has about 30 years of college behind him and no degree. I would still vote for him before voting for Hilary Clinton.


----------



## Fishndude

I am not too proud to admit I have used each of those methods to dispatch spiders. Most of the shooting was done with rubber bands, which are very effective when aimed properly. There may have been a couple bb guns, and perhaps a shotgun, or two used over the years.


----------



## Petronius

The fire actually did happen in West Seattle, Wa . The man rented the house with his mother. He used a can of spray paint to kill a spider in the laundry room.
However, someone took the real news report and cleverly inserted this butthead into the video.
Children, never play with fire inside the house.

http://www.kirotv.com/news/news/plan-kill-spider-ignites-house/nggZR/


----------



## GIDEON

Fishndude said:


> I am not too proud to admit I have used each of those methods to dispatch spiders. Most of the shooting was done with rubber bands, which are very effective when aimed properly. There may have been a couple bb guns, and perhaps a shotgun, or two used over the years.


FYI>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I have been seeing commercials for a fly killing shotgun, seems you pump it once and it shoots table salt. Looks like it has more potential than flies. Gonna pay better attention to that commercial next time


----------

